
Man gets threats–not bug bounty–after finding DJI customer data in public view - prawn
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/11/dji-left-private-keys-for-ssl-cloud-storage-in-public-view-and-exposed-customers/
======
Ninn
DJI cant be trusted at all, some countries has also launched investigations
into mafia like behaivour by them.

